# GTI to Tiguan?



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Anybody went from GTI to Tiguan? Lately I've been contemplating the jump...after 5 yrs, I am getting tired of the stiff ride in mk7 GTI and could use a bit more space for the kiddos in the back. Would like to hear feedback from any owners that have made the switch.
I am looking into 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium R-line...


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

You will get more space and a nice interior and looks with that trim that you are looking to get.

But you will miss all the performance and push and fun.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I had a Jetta Sport right before my Tiguan, but had a 2015 MKVII before that. I kinda eased into the Tig. I wanted AWD and more room. The Alltrack wasn't big enough. It would be nice to own both, but I really don't miss the GTI a ton, at least in every day driving.


----------



## .Fish (Jan 11, 2015)

My '17 GTI was totaled last month and we ended up getting a' 19 SEL-P.

I'm happy with it. I think it drives well for its size. Debating on a JB4 (had on the GTI) just for a little more. It is definitely not as nimble or quick, but I don't think it's as underpowered as some people make it sound. At least not for me since I'm not trying to drive it like the GTI.

Biggest complaint so far is the center console arm rest. Doesn't ratchet or extend like the GTI did and it's too low for me to really rest my arm on. And no power passenger seat. Most everything else I've been able to 'fix' with OBDeleven. 

Almost went with the CX-5 Signature because of the engine and handling but that was all it had over the Tiguan for us. Wasn't worth giving up the space, infotainment system, and 6 year warranty.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

If you don't need the extra space of the Tiguan, I would never make the switch. But if you're complaining about the stiff ride in the GTI, it sounds like you don't really care about handling or the driving experience that the GTI has over the Tiguan. If that's the case, you won't miss the GTI. 

I had a GTI and traded it for a Tiguan for the wife, and the interiors are similar but that's about it. Overall quality is worse, in my opinion, and the floaty ride doesn't compare to the GTI. In the Tiguan, everything from the steering to the throttle response and transmission is just less connected, less immediate.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I do a lot of city driving, stop and go basically, so very rarely I get to enjoy driving dynamics of a GTI. Occasionally I find myself on some back road and I have some fun sure, but that's 10% of the time.
Roads are kind of horrible where I live and before I let go off GTI I debated buying set of 17" wheels and going with 235/45 tires for some extra "meat"...but that may help a bit with comfort, like I said a bit of extra room would be nice so I can use it as a family hauler as well.
I've been all over, test driving different cars, for some reason I like the Tiguan, it's not too big but not too small and it drives reasonably well. 6 yr warranty on '19 models is great, so that's one of factors as well.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

City mileage (depending on city) will not be nearly as good as the GTI. It's simply a function of weight. Suburban driving it will usually get over 20mpg. Stop and go will put you well under that.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

PZ said:


> City mileage (depending on city) will not be nearly as good as the GTI. It's simply a function of weight. Suburban driving it will usually get over 20mpg. Stop and go will put you well under that.


Not concerned about fuel economy...switching to 87 will help anyway from 93 I currently put in GTI. And I drive 6-7k miles/yr.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

child_in_time said:


> Anybody went from GTI to Tiguan? Lately I've been contemplating the jump...after 5 yrs, I am getting tired of the stiff ride in mk7 GTI and could use a bit more space for the kiddos in the back. Would like to hear feedback from any owners that have made the switch.
> I am looking into 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium R-line...


We have a 2016 GTI SE PP and added a 2019 Tiguan SEL Prem about 9 months ago as our second vehicle. We purchased the Tig for its combination of comfort, size, features, and familiarity. After test driving the CX-9 and Outback, my wife liked the Tiguan more due to its familiarity to the GTI, which she drove for 3 years. In terms of interior styling, both are similar but the Tiguan SEL Prem has more tech features such as a larger high res touch screen, 360 camera, parking sensors, etc. In terms of performance, a heavy SUV with 184 HP shouldn't be compared to a performance hatchback.

I agree with you that the GTI is a stiff ride, even in comfort mode. Our Tiguan on the 19 inch wheels is a lot softer than the GTI but still isn't as soft as Tigs with the 18 inch or smaller wheels. A Tiguan SEL Prem R Line would have the 20 inch wheels and although it'll be likely softer than the GTI, it'll be more stiff than smaller wheel sizes, if that's your concern. I say that because I wish my Tiguan was a bit softer, especially on rough pavement and speed bumps, since it's designed for comfort and not performance. I blame the 19 inch wheels but I do like the way they look. I'm glad we didn't buy the R Line because the 20 inch wheels would be even worse.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Having just recently made the switch myself, it is still very hard to let go of the GTI. Stage 2 HT ED file and FBO performance was just about perfect for my driving styles and habits. I never really felt the GTI was stiff, it was always just right. 

Switching to the Tig was a world of difference but if you just tell yourself “This Tiggy is really a pretty damn good all around package,” it gets easier to accept. 

For what it is, I truly believe there is currently no better CUV on the market. The CX5 is phenomenal with the new engine but as another poster said, everything else in the redesign is lacking. I was spilling out of the seats at 5’6” and a buck50 soaking wet, as was the wife at 5’1 and undisclosed weight cuz she’d punch me right in the mouth after just having a baby. The new CX5 lost about 10 cubic ft of storage in the redesign as well. The interior was very awkward and the tech while cool, was still very dated feeling. 

For me the Tig checked all the marks needed for a growing family, my tech obsessions (without needing to step into a Golf R price range or retrofitting the GTI). I can pack up the baby, while the dog and a stroller sit together in the trunk if needed and still have space for weekend bags in the back seat. Plus 4 motion is always nice round these parts.

If you’re looking at the Prem for just the Fender package save a few bucks and go SEL R Line. Something about it just didn’t feel or sound right in the Tig to me. Very hollow sounding and not worth the jump.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I checked out CX-5 as well and found the rear space seats kind of cramped and somewhat smaller cargo space. Didn't realize that SEL Premium R-Line comes with 20" wheels, yikes...I do like the R-line look though, even though it's mostly cosmetics. I guess Fender comes only in SEL Premium? Not a necessity, but I do like a decent sound system in the car.
If they only outfitted these cars with 2.0 from GTI and got rid of the fake exhausts it would make my decision lot easier


----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

No switch here, I got both. My GTI is a little inconvenient as an everyday car, so I told my wife to trade it in. She didn’t want to because she knew how much I love it. To be honest, I would not have missed it. The Tig front interior is very similar in size to the GTI. I had 3 yrs of enjoyment so the itch was scratched. I didn’t realize it, being 49, driving a hot hatch takes a little more effort that when you are 25 LOL. Now I still get to enjoy it and take breaks when I need to.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't know about the current GTI (I had an older one) but a couple of bad things in my mind. 

#1 The motor sounds like a tractor

#2 For our 2018 SEL-P, the software needs to be adjusted to handle acceleration from a stop. Maybe if I drove it everyday I'd get use to it but something just isn't right. It's not smooth at all.

Other than that, no real issues.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

buzzindsm said:


> I don't know about the current GTI (I had an older one) but a couple of bad things in my mind.
> 
> #1 The motor sounds like a tractor
> 
> ...


BMS pedal tuner will fix that right up. 

Also, have you reached out to your dealer? I hear some will flash the tranny with an adjusted map from VW.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

I own both


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

zimmie2652 said:


> as was the wife at 5’1 and undisclosed weight cuz she’d punch me right in the mouth after just having a baby.


 Wife would do worse to me for disclosing height (less than 5'1") or weight. When people would ask how tall she was, she would proudly respond with her age!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

child_in_time said:


> and got rid of the fake exhausts it would make my decision lot easier


I've come to enjoy these...they are never dirty! I was always cleaning them on the GTI.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

child_in_time said:


> I checked out CX-5 as well and found the rear space seats kind of cramped and somewhat smaller cargo space. Didn't realize that SEL Premium R-Line comes with 20" wheels, yikes...I do like the R-line look though, even though it's mostly cosmetics. I guess Fender comes only in SEL Premium? Not a necessity, but I do like a decent sound system in the car.
> If they only outfitted these cars with 2.0 from GTI and got rid of the fake exhausts it would make my decision lot easier


The fake exhausts... lots of reviewers really hate this about current VAG vehicles (Audi too). I couldn't care less about such trivial things. If you look underneath the rear, there are 2 tail pipes that face down towards the ground. The designers just didn't make them stick out straight and instead put fake ones in. In fact, like another user said, it's never dirty and looks great to my eye. It's not a performance SUV anyway. Even the Audi SQ5 has fake exhausts but that doesn't take away any performance from it.


----------



## Alex.rhodes79 (Oct 12, 2019)

I recently made the switch from a 911 to a Tiguan due to health reasons. Not exactly GTI to Tiguan, but similar idea. I needed something that was easier to get in and out of and easier to drive due to back and neck issues. The Tiguan checked the boxes for me as far as being comfortable enough with the right ride height but still "sporty". Driving the 911 in rush hour traffic was near impossible with my health issues. The ride was punishing and it was difficult to get in and out. Driving to and from work, I rarely hit a spot on the road where I could really use the 911 so it didn't make sense to keep it any more. Also, the Tiguan was the only small SUV in the area that was not black, white, silver, or grey. I got my SEL-p in Habanero Orange. It really depends on why you are considering switching. The Tiguan will never compete with a GTi as far as performance, but so far, I've been impressed with it as a sporty little SUV.

Alex


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Alex.rhodes79 said:


> I recently made the switch from a 911 to a Tiguan due to health reasons. Not exactly GTI to Tiguan, but similar idea. I needed something that was easier to get in and out of and easier to drive due to back and neck issues. The Tiguan checked the boxes for me as far as being comfortable enough with the right ride height but still "sporty". Driving the 911 in rush hour traffic was near impossible with my health issues. The ride was punishing and it was difficult to get in and out. Driving to and from work, I rarely hit a spot on the road where I could really use the 911 so it didn't make sense to keep it any more. Also, the Tiguan was the only small SUV in the area that was not black, white, silver, or grey. I got my SEL-p in Habanero Orange. It really depends on why you are considering switching. The Tiguan will never compete with a GTi as far as performance, but so far, I've been impressed with it as a sporty little SUV.
> 
> Alex


Well I am considering switching for similar reasons...everyday traffic, stiff ride in the GTI, manual gearbox is not that good either, space. I rarely get to drive it on back roads or somewhere where there isn't ton of traffic for some enjoyment. I barely shift to 4th gear on the 40-50 min ride home every day. I know everybody loves bolstered seats in GTI, but they really do no fit my body at all (I am 6'2" 190 lb). After few hrs of driving I get out of the car with the stiff back and my legs need more space up front for sure. On top of that I have two kiddos (6 and 9) , and while they can still fit in GTI ok, just hauling they stuff around requires bit more space (today I had to put 3/4 cello on the front sit, since it wouldn't fit in the back).


----------



## xaw57 (Jun 24, 2014)

We got a baby and had to trade the wife's Golf city for the 2018 Tiguan. Fortunately I could keep my GTI.
So I'm driving the GTI on week days and the Tiguan on week-end. I concur with much of the comments above but I would point out the cargo space.
It's just amazing compared to GTI (obviously) but also compared to other SUV (CX-5 was our second choice).
The "cockpit" design was also similar to the GTI so the wifey was comfy with the feel and look. The Tiguan was also the only SUV with good visibility for her (she's 5"1').
On the cons side, the 2018 transmission is awful. The gear ratio is completely off and the only way to have a better feeling is to use the Sport mode. They may have fixed that in 2019 though.
Overall, very happy with the choice but it doesn't compare with the sensation of the GTI.


----------



## vhl71 (Nov 7, 2018)

I’m switching from my GTI to 2018 Tiguan awd today!!
Need to trade that in a get 2 cars. So traded it in and got a normal golf 1.8tsi and the Tiguan. 
Looking forward to driving a crossover after a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo_911 (Feb 12, 2011)

I had 2016 GTI PP with stage 2 and was looking to switch to '19 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line, but after driving it for a few times I just couldn't. It is so underpowered, even slower than 2019 Honda CR-V that we looked at. My wife was mostly driving my GTI and it was getting small as well since our 2nd kid is on the way, so we decided to test drive Q5. After test driving that car, and it was out of our budget that we originally had, we found a used 2019 Q5 Premium Plus with less than 3k miles and couldn't be happier with it. It does remind me of GTI sometimes as well, just bigger, has enough power and it does have dual clutch like GTI had. 

If Tiguan had more power, I would definitely look into it again.


----------



## barbados11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats! but why not just keep your GTI and forgo the normal Golf? No way it was cheaper to trade so just curious as to the reasoning. 



vhl71 said:


> I’m switching from my GTI to 2018 Tiguan awd today!!
> Need to trade that in a get 2 cars. So traded it in and got a normal golf 1.8tsi and the Tiguan.
> Looking forward to driving a crossover after a long time.
> 
> ...


----------



## EyeNoCars (Jan 26, 2013)

As the elder statesmen here, I’ve always thought my GTI had a supple ride, but my Autobahn has DCC. A harsh ride would be my pickup for the winter, equipped with up level off-road suspension etc. There’s a marginal utility gain with a Tiguan (like 10-15% cargo ability). I’m going headfirst off a bridge when the day comes that the GTI is too harsh for daily use. No chance.


----------



## xmittensxcorex (Sep 23, 2006)

Had a manual 2011 GTI and didn’t need to switch out, but it definitely helped after having a baby. I could fit the car seat in the GTI, but I have room to spare in the 2018 Tiguan. It’s also nice being to fit more than just the stroller in the trunk. Can’t wait to throw hockey equipment in there for both of us too! I picked up the SEL-P, and yeah it’s a little floaty, but with certain features like the steering stiffness being adjustable, it softened the blow from “performance” to dad-mobile. To each their own, but I really don’t see the point of the R-Line up charge. If there was a tune involved, yeah (it is still a crossover/SUV though...) but for badges, rims, and a front lip, it was easy for me to pass on. Not knocking anyone who went for it, but if I want my car to say “R”, I want it to stand for something. Jeep didn’t slap SRT badges on non-performance models.


----------



## vhl71 (Nov 7, 2018)

barbados11 said:


> Congrats! but why not just keep your GTI and forgo the normal Golf? No way it was cheaper to trade so just curious as to the reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price- I got pretty much retail value for the gti. So I ended up paying only for the golf. Plus I don’t want to give my gti to my daughter as her first car. If I’d to keep my gti I’ve to put almost $10k more for the Tiguan.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

xaw57 said:


> We got a baby and had to trade the wife's Golf city for the 2018 Tiguan. Fortunately I could keep my GTI.
> So I'm driving the GTI on week days and the Tiguan on week-end. I concur with much of the comments above but I would point out the cargo space.
> It's just amazing compared to GTI (obviously) but also compared to other SUV (CX-5 was our second choice).
> The "cockpit" design was also similar to the GTI so the wifey was comfy with the feel and look. The Tiguan was also the only SUV with good visibility for her (she's 5"1').
> ...


We too cross shopped with the CX5 as my wife drives a 2016.5. The redesigned interior was very cramped and very sparse in my opinion as well. Mazda prides themselves on their tech nowadays and found this area to be simply frustrating. Small 7 inch screen compared to the majority of automakers moving to 8 inch, the location of the screen and the gigantic console hump right behind the steering wheel felt poorly thought out. Since the redesign they also lost roughly 10cubic ft of space. My god though, the new turbo engines on those were breathtaking. In her current trim, I’ve always felt the CX5 could use a bit more help and that engine choice was perfect. It feels like Mazda neutered the 5 though in its lower trims, the new one did not have that on rails feeling her current one has and was very floaty. Aside from double paning the glass, adding thicker more insulated weatherstripping and 250lbs of sound deadening we really weren’t all that impressed. The package pricing in the 5 is very hard to beat though, I mean standard leds, power lift gate, real leather with a gorgeous suede inset (the works basically) and under 30k?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

xmittensxcorex said:


> Had a manual 2011 GTI and didn’t need to switch out, but it definitely helped after having a baby. I could fit the car seat in the GTI, but I have room to spare in the 2018 Tiguan. It’s also nice being to fit more than just the stroller in the trunk. Can’t wait to throw hockey equipment in there for both of us too! I picked up the SEL-P, and yeah it’s a little floaty, but with certain features like the steering stiffness being adjustable, it softened the blow from “performance” to dad-mobile. To each their own, but I really don’t see the point of the R-Line up charge. If there was a tune involved, yeah (it is still a crossover/SUV though...) but for badges, rims, and a front lip, it was easy for me to pass on. Not knocking anyone who went for it, but if I want my car to say “R”, I want it to stand for something. Jeep didn’t slap SRT badges on non-performance models.


For me it would’ve been impossible to purchase without the R line. The Tig is wayyyyyy to plain and conformist without it. I simply could not have lived walking out to ‘er everyday and having to look at the myriad of hard plastic cladding and the inevitable fading that will accompany it.


----------



## chip_ (Sep 3, 2014)

We had a 2014 GTI and started looking at swapping it out for an SUV back in summer 2018 for the wife. The ones we drove
2018 Tiguan
2018 Q5
2018 XC60
2018 MDX

The Tiguan vehicle overall wasn't bad but it lacked power and no way in hell would I feel comfortable trying to pull out in busy traffic as it had 0 acceleration. Shoot I even went back to give it a second drive just to make sure I wasn't imagning the acceleration issue...nope it was there and removed it from the might buy list.

Q5 has the style, looks, power.

XC60 same as Q5 with assisted parking, etc. Actually a really nice vehicle.

MDX - looks nice, has good power just didn't do much overall - just bland. 


The wife chose the Q5 which I though she would have actually chose the XC60 as it is really a well rounded vehicle.


----------



## vhl71 (Nov 7, 2018)

chip_ said:


> We had a 2014 GTI and started looking at swapping it out for an SUV back in summer 2018 for the wife. The ones we drove
> 2018 Tiguan
> 2018 Q5
> 2018 XC60
> ...


I feel the same about the power coming from GTI. But my decision was purely based on price. I couldn’t get anything nice for the budget I had. May be a Mazda. But the Mazda dealers were giving me wholesale price for GTI whereas the VW dealers were more reasonable as I originally bought the car from them. Since I bought 3 cars from them in the last year(gti and the trade for 2 vehicles) the overall deal wasn’t bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jubilatio (Dec 23, 2010)

*GTI with Tiggy springs*

I have a complete set of struts, shocks, tires, and wheels from a wrecked Tiguan that I have been planning to install for almost a year. I love my GTI, but I am 6'2" and don't like sitting almost on the ground with my stock suspension, plus hitting the curb and curbstones with the plastic underbelly of the GTI. The 18" rims and 40 profile tires pick up every feature of the road. When I have time I plan to do the transplant. It should bring my GTI up at least 2" front and rear, and the current tires on the Tiguan rims should add another 1" of height. When they wear out I will probably go back to a tire size that is closer to stock for the GTI. But it will be nice riding on 65 profile tires and not feeling the potholes so much. The only thing that might require custom parts are the swaybar links, however, I have both sets for both the GTI and the Tiguan.

I also have a TDI 6-speed transmission sitting on the garage floor waiting for clutch time. I'm tired of whining out at 3000rpms @ 75mph. That mod will require a eurotune to get more torque out.

I call my GTI "the rocket", its been the "funnest" car I have owned.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Anyone that made the switch from GTI to Tiguan - How does the Tiguan 8 speed auto perform for you? Yes understand its not DSG but curious how well it shifts and how sport mode functions.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i traded in my stage I+ tuned MK7 GTI for a 2018 Tiguan SE. 
although the space and huge interior was amazing and the Tiguan was great. i just missed the performance of the GTI and regretted trading it in.

less than 2 years later, i traded the Tiguan in for my now daily driven Arteon. tuned it with stage I and am so much happier because of it. 

if you can let go of the performance end of the GTI, then you shouldnt have any problems with the Tiguan. but if you like and do spirited driving, often...you will be disappointed.


----------

